# Lump on me knob!?



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Need a little help here guys.

I decided to queeze a small bump I found on the underside of my knob the other week and it turned out to be a little spot. Then it started to swell up over the next few days and now I've got like a little red lump that won't go away. It's about 7mm wide.

I've tried stabbing it with an orange needle and squuezing all the stuff out of it but it just fills back up within a day or so and it's back to normal.

What the fvck is it and how can I get rid of this annoying little b4stard? :cursing:

Please help...I just started seeing someone so it needs to get sorted asap. It's starting to annoy the fvck out of me.

Obviously I know I should go to the docs but thought I'd ask here first in case there is an easy method to get rid.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

get urself to the clinic


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd stop sticking needles in your cock and go to the doctors...


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Have you tried showering?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

infected hair folecule?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Ash78 said:


> I'd stop sticking needles in your cock and go to the doctors...


This..


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> infected hair folecule?


If you havent been "sleeping with the unclean"...then i would hazard a guess at this.

Just like your chin...could be infected folecule, ingrowing hair..

I honestly think you would know if its more than just one of those things.

Clinic if its infection related.. doctors for a check if its not.

Come on mate, its your cock ffs. Quit messing around asking a bunch of meatheads what they think, and go and see the appropriate professional. You'll regret it if you spend a week getting our opinions and your knob falls off.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Sounds like a cebatious (spelling) cyst mate. Get the Drs to have a look. Usually go away of their own accord but poking it with needles is not advised. Antibiotics will sort it out if it's stubborn. Heat a cloth up in boiling water and press it against the lump. (wait for the cloth to cool but have it as hot as you can manage) do this several times over a few days and this will help draw the fluid out if you don't fancy q trip to the gp.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

This your first Willy spot? Just leave it alone...wash it as usual.

I bet it looks like a little volcano don't it lol


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

sticking needles in it is not a good idea. get yerself to the docs mate or your local walk in centre.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

Nail clippers and cut the cnut off!

or be sensible and go the docs!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I shower ever day but have been known to wear the same undies for a few days I've got to admit. Might have had something to do with it.

It's not an std, I've been checked since the last time. It is probably caused by an ingrown hair as I sometimes get tiny little bumps around the same place but they're hardly noticable. Just this one was a little bigger so I decided to squeeze it and this happened...never again!

Thanks for advice guys, keep it coming if anyone has any more ideas.

I'll try the hot face cloth thing and if it doesn't improve I'll make an appointment at the docs.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Aids mate.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

k3z said:


> Too much info there bro, could have left that part out.
> 
> Furthermore, how come you have a hairy cock?


Psshhh like I'm the only one? lol at least I'm honest!

Doesn't everyone have a bit of hair on the base of their wang? Then again I am a really hairy b4stard.

Fat, you told me you got tested brah. That's not cool ffs.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ lol yeah u av hair on your nob? lol u really are sick m8


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

oh kk i fort u ment the bell end


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

just leave it alone and it will go, no need to see the doctor sounds just like a normal spot which you've aggravated by squeezing it and jabbing at it with a needle


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Have you tried burning it off?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Well need sum more info on this person your seeing i think..


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Wait a minute. You actually stuck a needle in your c0ck! Seriously man what the actual fcuk were you thinking. Nothing good ever comes from sticking needles in your c0ck unless you happen to be in some kind of eastern european bondage dungeon. Even then I would be asking myself whether the eventual pleasure would be worth the needle foreplay. You mad?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Go to a d1ck dr.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

rchippex said:


> Wait a minute. You actually stuck a needle in your c0ck! Seriously man what the actual fcuk were you thinking. *Nothing good ever comes from sticking needles in your c0ck* unless you happen to be in some kind of eastern european bondage dungeon. Even then I would be asking myself whether the eventual pleasure would be worth the needle foreplay. You mad?


I know many guys on here who would disagree with that


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

It's to stop your hand slipping off


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

Initially when you dealt with the spot, was it just a small white lump, like this:










or something different?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

secret said:


> Is that your poon?


 lol. Really?? :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just leave it. Don't squeeze it. Don't stab it. Don't pick it. Don't touch it.

It will go down.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Just leave it. Don't squeeze it. Don't stab it. Don't pick it. Don't touch it.
> 
> It will go down.


Where's the fun in that??


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

pics or nospot


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

let it grow then make a film like this one


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> let it grow then make a film like this one


I'm not even going to watch that, for fear I may see afternoon snack again.

Did the OP leave because a woman came along and wanted to chat about his festering spotty c*ck?:lol:xx


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> I'm not even going to watch that, for fear I may see afternoon snack again.
> 
> Did the OP leave because a woman came along and wanted to chat about his festering spotty c*ck?:lol:xx


call that video a diet aid, one watch and you wont want to eat


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YOU GOT AN STD SKANKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

ingrowing hair bro i get them every so often.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> let it grow then make a film like this one


thaks no t for me


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Initially when you dealt with the spot, was it just a small white lump, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sort of similar but there weren't that many. Probably 2 or 3 and I popped the biggest which was stillonly small.

What is that in the pic?

When I say I stuck a needle in my knob I mean just barely beneath the skin to pierce the thing. I'm not a moron lol

I've just been to the docs and arranged an appointment for this tuesday so I'll know the score then.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i got spots on me cock all the time, thats because my mrs is riddled lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

any pictures?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Its an infected prominent sebacious gland. Go to the doctors.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

have you tried speaking to the spot, reasoning with it and seeing what it wants?


----------



## Adamdraper (Dec 5, 2011)

Fat said:


> Aids mate.


Definitely this.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Cut your cock off. Problem solved.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Pictures or it didnt happen.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

yeah cut off your cock. it will save you a lot of hassle in the long run. i suspect you don't really like it anyway if you are sticking unsteralised needles into it and making the infection worse.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not taking a picture of my c0ck and posting it on a forum. I can't anyway don't have a lead for my camera :tongue:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

The needle was sterilised and I used loads of alcohol swabs. I'm not a total moron...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Just realised you neg'd me :sad:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

anabolik said:


> I'm not taking a picture of my c0ck and posting it on a forum. I can't anyway don't have a big enough lense for my camera :tongue:


OK.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Sort of similar but there weren't that many. Probably 2 or 3 and I popped the biggest which was stillonly small.
> 
> What is that in the pic?
> 
> ...


The picture is of milia, common around eyes but they can happen in other places. They're little tiny keratin-filled cysts.

You usually can clear them up by using an exfolliating scrub (on your face lol) or sometimes pierce the skin with a sterile needle and ease out the hard lump. It's nothing serious, just cosmetic.

I'm guessing you've had similar to this and dealt with it. Usually, if you keep it clean and leave it alone, the redness goes down and the skin heals. Maybe it's got infected and this is why it's pus-forming now.

I've seen a large one on a c*ck lol, so large that the hole left behind just repeatedly filled with sebum/keratin/stuff again.

Best be on the safe side with your appointment. Just keep it clean, you could wash it with antiseptic lotion and don't pick at it in the meantime! It may be cleared up by Tuesdayxx

Also have a google of fordyce spots and pearly penile papules.

Amazing the things you can get lol.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

why do people always wanna squeeze spots ?

Bathe in salt water , apply sudocrem and leave alone. You can also use a cleanising lotion to clean the area but dependent upon which one used may sting.

Kaza


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

anabolik said:


> The needle was sterilised and I used loads of alcohol swabs. I'm not a total moron...


I'm glad to hear you're not a "total" moron.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

anabolik said:


> I'm not taking a picture of my c0ck and posting it on a forum. I can't anyway don't have a lead for my camera :tongue:


It was worth a try. It might be easier to diagnose seeing as we are all qualified andrologists.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I have said and I will say again.It's an infected sebacious gland!

If you hadn't of touched it, it would of been fine but you've ****ed it up now.

Go to the doctors.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> The picture is of milia, common around eyes but they can happen in other places. They're little tiny keratin-filled cysts.
> 
> You usually can clear them up by using an exfolliating scrub (on your face lol) or sometimes pierce the skin with a sterile needle and ease out the hard lump. It's nothing serious, just cosmetic.
> 
> ...


You know your stuff, thanks for the advice.

I'll stop poking and prodding it until I see the doc on tuesday. Hopefully it will start to go down on it's own.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Fat said:


> Just realised you neg'd me :sad:


I know I felt bad after you gave me the reps. I'll hit you up with some greens to try n even it out. Even though I still think you can be a bit of a twonk


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

anabolik said:


> You know your stuff, thanks for the advice.
> 
> I'll stop poking and prodding it until I see the doc on tuesday. Hopefully it will start to go down on it's own.


Specifically on penis and vulva, called fordyce spots, common and naturally occuring.

If you want to remove any in the future, I'd recommend a good soak in a hot bath first to soften the skin and sebum, and remove surrounding bacteria.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

get the new bird to suck it dry

if she does it she's a keeper.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Go to your GP!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

I've got about 5 of these tiny spots but on the side half way up where no hair follicles are. Popped the bug ones and few days later they seem to be going. Should be ok mate.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

ingrown hair follicle mate, just leave it and itl go away


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I went to the docs to get it checked out and he bacisally told me to leave it alone and it should go down within a couple of weeks. It's now been nearly a week and it has started to shrink


----------

